# 38 caliber?



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

A curiosity question for all of you gun experts. If the caliber of a gun refers to the diameter of the bore expressed in hundredths of an inch and if a 38 caliber handgun bullet is 357 thousandths of an inch in diameter, why is it designated a 38 caliber and not a 35 caliber?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good Question.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, good question. I know the two are loaded to different pressures and are different in length. The case is the same diameter. What gives?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There are no hard and fast rules regarding the naming of cartridges. Your example of the 38 Special is typical. It began with the 38 Colt, a heel based, outside lubricated cartridge. Just like the 22 LR. When they changed to an inside lubed bullet (that fits inside the case) they made the bullet smaller and kept the same case. I believe that they used a hollow based bullet that would expand to fill the oversized bore upon firing to engage the rifling.
A similar story with the 44's. But they kept the 44 designation with the magnum instead of using the true bullet diameter like they did with the 357. 
Some will use the groove (bullet) dimension, others use the bore diameter. Like the 308 Winchester or 300 Winchester Magnum. It is all becoming clear now, isn't it? :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Think you're confused now, read this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.38_Special

Mrs. Goob thinks .38 Specials are cool.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> It is all becoming clear now, isn't it? :shock:


Clear as mud. :wink:


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

So...........let me see if I have this straight. The 38 is really a 35 but is called a 38 because the first 38 was really a 36 but the case was closer to a 38. Then the next 38 was a 36 but shot a 35 so they still called it a 38. Then they made guns for the new 38 which is really a 35 so they made the guns to mach the 35 round but still called it a 38. Then they made the 38 which is really a 35 faster and called it a 357. Ok, I got it..............I think............. _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_


Thanks Loke and goob. Your information was helpful............I think.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> So...........let me see if I have this straight. The 38 is really a 35 but is called a 38 because the first 38 was really a 36 but the case was closer to a 38. Then the next 38 was a 36 but shot a 35 so they still called it a 38. Then they made guns for the new 38 which is really a 35 so they made the guns to mach the 35 round but still called it a 38. Then they made the 38 which is really a 35 faster and called it a 357. Ok, I got it..............I think............. _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_
> 
> Thanks Loke and goob. Your information was helpful............I think.


I think you got it!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Now if that ain't enough confusion:
Name Dia.
380 Auto 0.355
9MM Luger 0.355
357 Sig 0.355
38 Spl 0.357
357 Mag 0.357

44-40 0.427
44 Spl 0.429
44 Mag 0.429

45 auto 0.451 Yeah! One finally measured up!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Great thread!
I have always wondered that myself


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You forgot one. 
38 WCF----.401


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok, one more question. Why are "9mm"/"38"/"375" bullets intended for semi-autos (380 auto/380 Sig/9mm Luger) .355 inches while those intended for revolvers (38 Long colt/38 special/357 Mag) are .357 inches? Why the 2 thousandths of an inch difference? :?:


----------

